# Can someone please lookup bloodlines?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It didn't come up when I typed it on the AQHA pedigree search.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*cough* Cow chick she said paint, guessing she wants an APHA search not AQHA.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! Nevermind...

Not sure how I missed that, it was only the second word in the post!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have an APHA membership but I am not a plus so can't. Do have a friend I think that is a plus and I can check with her tomorrow


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha thanks for trying...Wicked--that'd be great if you're friend would look it up!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Sent her an email...forgot to do this earlier


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I have an APHA plus membership. I looked under several variations of spelling that name and came up with nothing. Are you sure that's the correct name? Are you sure he is APHA or could he be pinto?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

CCH-That's odd...Sailor's previous owner told us that his sire was Jay San Bar. Hmmm I wonder if she was lying? Thanks for trying anyways.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you have any more information on the horse or possible names of sire or dam?

It is easy to look up the information but spelling and spacing can make a difference. I tried jay and the more common jae. I also tried different orders for the words in the name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks my friend doesn't have plus and I haven't been on at all today. Thanks for checking cch


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, that's the only info the owner gave me on his bloodlines. Thanks for checking anyways, though. I really appreciate it!


----------

